
No More FAQs: Create Purposeful Information for a More Effective User Experience - Tomte
https://alistapart.com/article/no-more-faqs-create-purposeful-information-for-a-more-effective-user-experi
======
Magnet_hammer
I agree that the information has to be purposeful and written so no questions
arise. However, I think it purely depends on the product. A FAQ is good when
you have a technical product or so

